# Tile Cutter Wheel Dull?



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

For those of you who use a tile cutter how often do you replace your wheel (I'm taking about a standard 7/8" wheel here).

And do you notice a big difference in wear with different materials (glass, ceramic, porcelain etc.)


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have a rubi cutter....never had to replace anything!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We get a new wheel about every other year. But then again we are only using it once or twice a month since we have a tile guy for our larger projects.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

You should be able to get 10k+ sf of life out of a wheel. Squirt a little 3n1 oil on them every once in a while and it adds to the life and produces crisper cuts, especially on hard porcelain.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! and I like the 3in1 tip:thumbsup:


----------

